# [ANT] compiler wird nicht gefunden



## SebiB90 (9. Mai 2009)

hi,

ich mach jetzt gerade meine ersten Schritte mit ant und krieg schon bei einfachem compilieren meine Probleme. Er sagt mir das er den javac compiler nicht findet. Hier mal die komplette Ausgabe.


```
Buildfile: D:\Meine Programme\workspace\KassenSystemV2\build.xml
init:
compile:
     [echo] ${project.class.path}
    [javac] Compiling 65 source files to D:\Meine Programme\workspace\KassenSystemV2\build

BUILD FAILED
file:D:/Meine%20Programme/workspace/KassenSystemV2/build.xml:21: Unable to find a javac compiler;
com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK

Total time: 1 second
```

Dabei habe ich JAVA_HOME auf "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_05" gesetzt. Dort drin befindet sich halt der bin ordner mit der javac.exe. Weiß jetzt nicht woran das liegt ???:L

Hier mal die build.xml falls ihr die braucht
[XML]<project name="KassenSystemV2" default="run" basedir=".">
	<property name="src" location="src"/>
	<property name="build" location="build"/>
	<property name="libs" location="libs"/>

	<path id="project.class.path">
      <pathelement path="${classpath}"/>
      <fileset dir="${libs}">
        <include name="*.jar"/>
      </fileset>
    </path>


	<target name="init" description="Initialize">	
		<tstamp/>
		<mkdir dir="${build}"/>	
	</target>

	<target name="compile" depends="init" description="Compile the code">
		<echo>${project.class.path}</echo>
		<javac srcdir="${src}" destdir="${build}">
			<classpath refid="${project.class.path}"/>
		</javac>
	</target>

	<target name="run" depends="init,compile" description="Run the code">

	</target>
</project>[/XML]

Was muss ich ändern?

Vielen Dank im voraus
SebiB90


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (9. Mai 2009)

1. Fals du JAVA_HOME über die Console gesetzt hast, bzw. diese geöffnet war während du es gesetzt hast, kann es sein das dieses noch nicht angenommen wurde.

Einfach mal console schließen und wieder öffnen.

2. Würde ich zur Path variable


```
%JAVA_HOME%\bin
```

hinzufügen.

Was passiert wenn du javac auf der Console ausführst?


----------



## SebiB90 (9. Mai 2009)

Habs über computer->verwalten... ->umgebungsvariablen gesetzt und hab auch schon neustart durchgeführt.
in der console funktioniert javac schon lange  das ist kein problem. nur irgendwie mit ant will das nicht so richtig.

Ok, ich habe jetzt mal das ant file in der console ausgeführt, da funktioniert es komischerweise richtig. aber wenn ich es in eclipse ausführe, dann kommt die fehlermeldung ???:L


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (9. Mai 2009)

In Eclipse

Window - Preferences - Ant - Runtime 

Reiter Classpath

Bei Global Entries ist bei mir ist hier das jar 

tools.jar aus %JAVA_HOME%/lib verzeichnis angegeben.

Das wird anscheinend zum Compilieren verwendet.

Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## SebiB90 (9. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist das auch drin. Also daran kanns wohl nicht liegen =/


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2009)

Führst du das in einer IDE aus? Wenn ja, bestimmt in der Regel die IDE in welcher VM das läuft. Bei Eclipse lässt sich das zB in der Launch Configuration einstellen.


----------



## SebiB90 (9. Mai 2009)

Jop, das wars. Hatte mir grad nen Kollege gezeigt. Hatte ein JRE als VM drinne, als wir es das JDK genommen haben, was auch im java home drin war, lief es einwandfrei.

Danke!


----------

